# sevap



## Beyazit

Hi there,
how do you translate this into English and/or French?
The context is religious.
We say: sevap kazanmak, meaning to earn kinda positive points as a result of some good deed or act of worship.
thanks!


----------



## dawar

fransızca : un acte pieux

veya : la charité


----------



## Volcano

*good deed*...


----------



## Beyazit

alors oui, l'un des sens du mot sevap est "bonne action" mais moi je cherche une traduction pour l'autre sens de ce mot: "Allah tarafindan mukafatlandirilacak dogruluk ve iyilik karsiligi". Certains traduisent par "récompense spirituelle" mais je pense que ce n'est pas la récompense elle-même mais plutôt ce qui fait gagner la récompense. Je pensais donc au mot "mérite" (dans son sens religieux, comme on le retrouve dans certains textes catholiques).


----------



## dawar

Oui je vois votre problème. Je ne vois pas vraiment de traduction très fiable pour ce sens. Mérite, comme vous dites, ou encore peut être gratification..


----------



## bendeniz

sevap or sevab it comes from arabic because it is source of Islam. (i dont know but i guess) all Muslims use it whatever their mother tongue. I do not know if it has a proper meaning in eng. but maybe u can call it also as "iyilik" not exactly the same thing sevab is just about religion as well "hayır" (not talking about meaning of no)


----------



## acemi

sevap kazanmak 
to acquire merit in God's sight. 
I don't know a specific english word for it.  

I think it means more than just the good deed itself, but I'm not sure.  
sevap etmek - to do good deed 

[using Oxford dictionary]


----------

